# Blk Samurai Male and Galaxy blue Female



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Just dropped the pair into the breeding tank with a divider. They have already been seeing each other for a couple days next to each other in the mason jars. So far so good. Tomorrow morning ill drop an IAL to help with the process. The flaring is amazing watch.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Here is a better pic of the blk male


----------



## Tvuong0730 (Jan 22, 2021)

Good luck! Cant wait to see the result!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Tvuong0730 said:


> Good luck! Cant wait to see the result!
> [/QUOT


Thank you, i shall try my best to post updates, not sure if here or in the spawn channel. When it happens tho haha. All has been good so far. Bubble nest built under the IAL. Tomorrow will be exciting.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Not sure if i can see if they mated. Might have to wait till tomorrow to be sure and take out the female.. Looks like something is forming in center but it could just be reflection of air bubbles stacked with the under color of the IAL its under. I didnt observe them for a long period once i removed the divider. I covered them up and let natural things happen, now its just the wait.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I can move this to Spawn Journals.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I can move this to Spawn Journals.


 Sorry still getting used to posting things. That would be great tho. Thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No apologies ever necessary. I'm happy to do so for you. The Spawn Logs get lots of hits.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Just pulled the female out and into the recovery jar. Will be in iso for a week or so to observe the wounds left from the tough love. Will update tomorrow with hopefully positive spawn news.


----------



## Tvuong0730 (Jan 22, 2021)

How did it go? New fry yet?


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Tvuong0730 said:


> How did it go? New fry yet?


First attempt ended in failure shortly after the removal of the female, but stay tuned as i will be trying again with the same pair and will update this thread. The female has recovered and is in good shape to try again.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Its finally going to happen. 
Don't want to be too disturbing of them. I have seen some eggs come out just hoping they are placed in the bubble nest.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

The female is placing the eggs in the nest. The male just seems to be busy making bubbles after the mating. Excited and well nervous as i hope things go smoothly as i plan to remove the female tomorrow in the late afternoon after i come home from work.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Happy to report the babies have hatched!!! Daddy is doing a great job of scooping them up off the bottom and spitting them back up top.








I tried taking a picture but daddy saw me and flared at me to go away!.. Haha so ill leave him in there another day till they are free swimming. If he eats them and none are present tomorrow ill know next time when to remove him. Ill have to start a bbs tomorrow.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Looking for food. Gave them some egg yolk water this morning. Off to work..hoping they survive while im away. There is a good handful of them througout the tank.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

SoCalBetta said:


> View attachment 1026522
> 
> 
> Looking for food. Gave them some egg yolk water this morning. Off to work..hoping they survive while im away. There is a good handful of them througout the tank.


Nice fish, may I ask where you purchased the galaxy fish?


----------



## Garent (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow, its new I think

Cant wait till they 4 month old


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

MABetta said:


> Nice fish, may I ask where you purchased the galaxy fish?


Yes, i purchased them from a local importer near me 10 min drive from my home, went over to his place and was blown away by all the betta selection ( even sells "paired male/female") and shrimps he had in stock. Not sure if posting the link to his website is allowed here but i can message you it. She cost $35 but i bought multiple bettas that time and she came out to $30.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Keep everyone updated! You could maybe even do a giveaway with free shipping in the US? That would be fun. Exited to see how it turns out!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Mother Of Fish said:


> Keep everyone updated! You could maybe even do a giveaway with free shipping in the US? That would be fun. Exited to see how it turns out!


Yes, hoping they survive long enough to do something like that in the 🇺🇸. Always fun to wake up and check on the fry.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Right! Well ya, keep us updated on them!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Here is one of the good fry that is eating bbs When i feed them. Some fry have been dying off but it is what it is.









There are a good handful who have grown nicely and are taking to the bbs. Overall im happy with whatever survives of this spawn as i will attempt to breed the same pair in a week or so just need to clean and prep a spawn tank, Think ill add moss balls this next time to get infusoria to develop better.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Adorabley tiny!!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

They are growing slowly 😊. There is about 20 of em. Ill update again in a week or so.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

They look really good!!!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Getting a little bigger each week. Yesterday i filled the tank with more water( now at 3gal) and added the sponge filter too.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Grew just a tiny bit. Feeding them bbs and sometimes ill thrown in small daphnia for the ones that can kill and eat em.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

This will be my last post for this spawn..

They are dead/dying off at a great rate..due to an illness. They get covered in some stuff and it takes them a couple days later.. It started a while back with one and spread since they peck the dead ones. Came home to a half eaten fry, this will go down as a fail. 

I failed but will attempt it again with changes to be made to my breeding/spawning process. See yall around.


----------

